# Loosing boost



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys
I took my turbo lucino to the strip today. It wasnt bad. 
The only problem I had was I am loosing boost. I set the boost controller to 15psi and it only boosted to 8psi, and about 3 times it boosted to 13psi but not more. The actuator is an adjustable one and it is open all the way. My main concern is, do I have to change my actuator or do I have to set the boost controller right? I've searched and didnt find a straight up answer.
The boost controller I am using is the greddy profec e-01. Help is very appriciated!

thanks guys

Jason


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw your other post about your melting spark plug. Are you sure you don't have a boost leak (could explain the partial boosting), and if it's a boost leak after your MAF then that could explain the melting sparkplug. You could be drawing in unmetered air which could cause the engine to run lean (i.e. very hot). 

Build or buy a pressure tester and check your intercooler pipe system.


----------

